

Slicehost or Linode - aitoehigie

Hello, I would like to hear experiences  from people who have either used slicehost or linode. and which would you recommend?
======
martey
This has been discussed multiple times before:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=413473>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=374998>

------
lastkarrde
Webbynode. Competitive plans, Ready Stacks and Community Stacks will be a
killer feature.

<http://www.webbynode.com>

